# Cannot use MariaDB as database for Mediawiki?



## viniciusferrao (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello guys,

I've installed the package mediawiki122 using the `pkg` command but it depends strictly to mysql55-server.

Has anyone able to use mediawiki122 with the MySQL replacement mariadb55-server?

Thanks in advance,


----------

